# Remote start as an add on for 2012 Cruze 1LT



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes, it's already an available option on the 2012 Cruze. For the Cruze 1LT's you have to add the 1LT/1XF Driver Convenience Package for $495 to get the remote start which will also include other features.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

In addition to the package you need to have an automatic transmission. I have it and love it. It is one of the reasons I kept my OnStar subscription. Being able to start the car with my phone is a huge bonus, can be anywhere to start it.


----------



## JMORIN (Jun 2, 2012)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> In addition to the package you need to have an automatic transmission. I have it and love it. It is one of the reasons I kept my OnStar subscription. Being able to start the car with my phone is a huge bonus, can be anywhere to start it.


I love the OnStar capabilities from my iPhone.. and just not being able to start the car either.. I like that I can check, remotely, how much fuel I have in my tank, and other information as well. And it is not limited by 'range' either, like the remote starter is. When I purchased the car, the dealership said that the remote only has a 200 feet range - not sure if that is accurate or not. Anyone know the range on it? Not that I care, just curious is all.


----------



## chevypartsman1957 (Jun 5, 2012)

That would be an RPO option I suppose. I'm looking for an after the fact package.


----------



## rogergayla21 (Jun 25, 2012)

I just got off the phone with the parts dept of where I bought my Cruze and they said they do not offer as an add on at this time. I'm bummed, I was going to have one installed.



chevypartsman1957 said:


> That would be an RPO option I suppose. I'm looking for an after the fact package.


----------



## AGonz (Nov 20, 2012)

i have a 2011 eco and they dont have one for mine either!!! I am not happy


----------



## eline65 (Aug 31, 2013)

Any info on adding remote start after the fact?
I have a 2012 LT. Was a fleet vehicle that we bought used. I know I'll need the remote and maybe the button start inside. But is there anything else?


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

it cannot be done unless it is an aftermarket kit. GM cannot/will not sell this as an available accessory for the cruze right now. I have verified this through my dealer and GM tech.


----------



## Jasonc5 (Oct 18, 2013)

You can have a system installed that you press the lock button 3x and it will start the vehicle. Only draw back is the Factory fob will not work to unlock the vehicle when it is running. Option 2 is a 1 button system that gives you alot better range as well as you press the button once when you get to the car to unlock it. 

Give me Zip codes and i can help with a local shop that can install it.


----------



## kdwjtyler (Nov 14, 2013)

75707


----------



## LQQKIN (Nov 27, 2013)

I made a quick and dirty one using my Android phone and a few other parts...Warning the video isn't very informative or very interesting...my wife was supposed to just come out and see what I just did moments earlier (remote start with bluetooth)..But she wanted to film it....I wasn't interested in "playing along"...Its kind a cool though to start your car with your phone..If there is enough interest let me know...
Bluetooth Remote Starter - YouTube


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Did you already have auto start and you just added the blue tooth functionality? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LQQKIN (Nov 27, 2013)

I bought the Fortin Evo-All...Then added the bluetooth myself..


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Very interesting. I have not heard of this product. Imma have to research it a bit. 

Do you know if it has a fail safe for manual transmissions to keep from starting when in gear?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

